

A Recommendation Engine for Book Series - bkirsten
http://blog.fictfact.com/post/31090614090/bookseries-co-the-book-series-discovery-engine

======
bkirsten
I recently started playing with Twitter bootstrap and was wondering how
quickly I could put together a simple website using one of FictFact (my
companies) apis. By using a combination of bootstrap + php + 2 apis (our
search and recommendation apis) I was able to put together this simple series
recommendation engine in a couple hours. It still has some kinks to work out,
but I was happy how it worked out as an exercise.

So far the engine has found me the "Old Man's War" series by John Scalzi. (I
ended up loving the first book of that series.)

------
herval
why not posting a link directly to the referred site
(<http://www.bookseries.co/>)? That blog post didn't really add any
substance/info to it...

~~~
bkirsten
I realized that after I posted, I should have sent everyone over to the site
itself. Couldn't find a place to edit the original post.

